# LGD'S Like dog?????



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

K so I'm still new. Trying to get the lingo? LG I think I have figured out means Livestock Guard? Right? But D? As in dog? :shrug: 
I have a dog who is outside. He is very protective of our animals. He even knows the diff between our cats and diff ones(watched it one day it was amazing!). He chased a stray or neighbor cat out of our chicken coop.
I'v seen other people post about having JUST dogs but didn't consider them LGD's so I'm a little confused.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Livestock guardian dog (LGD) is a breed of dog specifically meant to be livestock guardian animals - it is part of their instinctive nature to guard the animals in their charge. There are many different breeds of LGDs, such as Great Pyrenees, Maremmas, the list goes on. 

Most any dog could learn to protect the critters they view as belonging on their property, but most non-LGD's can be pretty unpredictable and inconsistent when it comes to how they treat animals - ones that belong there or not.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks! My, I should say our dog, is austrailian sheppard. I know the herding instinct, but he's really super mellow.
I think he will do just as good as any (real) LGD. Thanks for the clarification. :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with....MissMM... :wink: 

austrailian sheppard's are a herding dog....you may want to watch the dog... there natural instinct is... to move the animals....some can get out of hand when you aren't around to direct them....they sometimes get bored and want to work...they may nip at the goats ....injuring them .....just be careful.... :hug: Livestock guard dogs (LGD)...."protect"..... as austrailian sheppard's "herd"......which makes them different..... :wink:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I love Aussies! That's the breed I fell in love with! They are intelligent dogs and NEED to have some to do ALWAYS! I have trained mine to do all sorts of fun stuff!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

I know thier instinct is to herd, but he's not with the goats unless I'm in the pasture! :wink: He can't get in. I think he's too lazy to herd, in fact the goats got out one day and just to see what he would do, I said get em up!! and he just looked at me like what???? Are you crazy???? I'm not chasing THOSE THINGS!!! :doh: It was pretty funny. He's also loose with the chickens all the time and I haven't had a problem. He also sleeps with the cats? :scratch: I think he understands that he is a part of a big family, and his part is to help keep everyone safe!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

mommaB said:


> I think he will do just as good as any (real) LGD. I know thier instinct is to herd, but he's not with the goats unless I'm in the pasture! :


Thats the difference though- our Great pyrs (two of them) live with the goats 24/7- since most danger lurks at night around the farm, if our dogs were only there when we were, there would be no point to them :wink:


----------



## jesse300 (Oct 28, 2009)

I have tried to train herding dogs to live with the goats a few times. We started some training right after weaning. They did a great job for about a year or so. I went to feed one morning and that lot of goats was all in the feed barn. After I fed the other lot of goats I saw the dog running back and forth between the 2 doors keeping the goats in the barn. They were culled the next day to a cattle farmer that needed some herding dogs.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

He's outside at night, so he's around the barn just not in it! I do see your pints though, mabe there is another family member in my future! :wink:


----------



## jesse300 (Oct 28, 2009)

Our dogs live with the goats 23 hours a day. Twice a day we let the dogs out for feeding, one on one attention, and to play dog games.

During the day were in and out of the fields. Depending on the mood in the field they will come for treats or keep doing whatever they were doing. We have 3 feed lots and 6 LGD’s. We are currently training 3 more dogs.

Each feed lot a few 10ish acre pastures; we rotate pastures so they don’t over graze or make muddy messes. Each feed lot has 2 run through’s, feed barn, a few “play grounds”, and 2 water / mineral stations. Most of the year we only use 2 feed lots so we will rotate feed lots sometimes.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

WOW that's quite the operation you have!! For now I only have 2 goats and one on the way(the 8th she'll be home). So that's 2 does and a wether.


----------

